# المنتديات العلمية > منتدى طلاب العلم والمدرسين >  >  المتفوقات المرشحات لجائزة إدارة التربية والتعليم لعام 1429/1430هـ

## عفاف الهدى

المتفوقات المرشحات لجائزة إدارة التربية والتعليم لعام 1429/1430هـ 
تحت رعاية صاحبة السمو الملكي الأميرة جواهر بنت نايف بن عبدالعزيز تحتفي الإدارة العامة للتربية و التعليم بطالباتها المتفوقات وذلك في حفلها السنوي"الرابع" لتكريم الطالبات المتفوقات للعام الدراسي 1429/1430هـ والذي سيقام بمشيئة الله يوم الأربعاء الموافق 14/5 /1431هـ بقاعة الأندلس بالدمام في الساعة 12 ظهرا والذي سيشهد تكريم 214 طالبة متفوقة من المرحلة المتوسطة والثانوية من التعليم العام وتحفيظ القرآن و تعليم الكبيرات و معهد الأمل و التربية الفكرية.

وذلك بحضور القيادات التربوية و مديرات المدارس و المرشدات الطلابيات و الطالبات المكرمات و أمهاتهن،حيث ذكرت مديرة إدارة التوجيه والإرشاد بالمنطقة الشرقية زينب الغامدي بأن تكريم المتفوقات يجسد حرص الإدارة العامة للتربية والتعليم بالمنطقة الشرقية على تحفيز الطالبات وتشجيع المتفوقات على المراكز الأولى ويعكس مدى حرصها واهتمامها على تشجيع ودعم التفوق ورعاية أهله و اوضحت بأن اختيار الطالبات يتم وفق آلية دقيقة بحيث يتم اختيار الحاصلات على نسبة 100% في جميع المواد ،كما أشادت الغامدي بمساهمة ورعاية شركة الاتصالات السعودية وجريدة اليوم لحفل التكريم مشيرة إلى أن هذه الرعاية دعمٍ منها للحركة التعليمية وامتداداً لرسالتها السامية ودورها في مشاركة القطاع العام وأفراد المجتمع لخدمة الوطن.

أسماء الطالبات المتفوقات المرشحات لجائزة إدارة التربية والتعليم لعام 1429/1430هـ 

center]http://www.girlseduep.gov.sa/portal/...5-59&Itemid=65

اسم الطالبة الصف المدرسة والمنطقة نوع التعليم
فدك محمد حجي آل حسين أول متوسط م/ 23/ الدمام تعليم عام
سارة عبدالله أحمد آل محمد أول متوسط م/ 23/ الدمام تعليم عام
سارة عبدالباقي محمد التيسان أول متوسط م / 12/ الدمام تعليم عام
سوسن علي أحمد الجبران أول متوسط م / 18/ الدمام تعليم عام
ماريا فتحي باقر الخنيزي أول متوسط م/ 5/ القطيف تعليم عام
حلا فرحان خليف العنزي أول متوسط م/6/ الخفجي تعليم عام
جواهر فايز عبدالله المدرع أول متوسط م/ 5/ الجبيل تعليم عام
منى محمد ذعار المطيري أول متوسط م/ الأهلية النعيريه تعليم عام
وجدان عارف محمد بالحارث أول متوسط م/ الأهلية النعيريه تعليم عام
ريم مطلق راشد القحطاني أول متوسط م/ الأهلية النعيريه تعليم عام
هدى محمد خالد العتيبي أول متوسط مجمع الأمير محمد بن فهد نظام مقررات
شيخه أحمد ناصر الصايل أول متوسط م / تحفيظ / الدمام تحفيظ القرآن
غيداء محمد علي القحطاني أول متوسط م / 1 تحفيظ/ الجبيل تحفيظ القرآن
غدير حسين مسفر اليامي أول متوسط م / تحفيظ الخفجي تحفيظ القرآن
هياء مهدي رمضان إبراهيم أول متوسط م/ رياض الهدى تحفيظ / الجبيل تحفيظ القرآن
شهد محمد خليل الغامدي ثاني متوسط م/12 / الدمام تعليم عام
حليمة يوسف احمد اللشلش ثاني متوسط م/12 / الدمام تعليم عام
أمل سرور هلال الرشيدي ثاني متوسط م/17 / الدمام تعليم عام
سارة عادل عبدالله النفيسي ثاني متوسط م/19 / الدمام تعليم عام
حوراء محمد حسن ال يوسف ثاني متوسط م / 2 / سيهات تعليم عام
حورية صادق عبدالله آل سهوان ثاني متوسط م / 4 / القطيف تعليم عام

اسم الطالبة الصف المدرسة والمنطقة نوع التعليم
شروق حمد محمد بالحارث ثاني متوسط م / عنك تعليم عام
ابتهال خالد حسن الشهري ثاني متوسط م / النعيريه الأهلية تعليم عام
إيمان علي عبدالله النطار ثاني متوسط م / 2 / بالقطيف تعليم عام
سمر خيري محمد فهمي ثاني متوسط م /2 / براس تنوره تعليم عام
روان علي ناصر ال شلفوت القحطاني ثاني متوسط م / 35 / بالدمام نظام مقررات
نورة هادي علي ال زيادة القحطاني ثاني متوسط م / 35 / بالدمام نظام مقررات
أروى محمد ناصر الغامدي ثاني متوسط م / تحفيظ الخفجي تحفيظ القرآن
نورة خالد إبراهيم الكلثم ثالث متوسط م/12/ الدمام تعليم عام
فايزة مرضي علي الجياشلة الغامدي ثالث متوسط م/أم المؤمنين بالحرس تعليم عام
رنا إبراهيم عبدالوهاب آل حمود ثالث متوسط م/1/ سيهات تعليم عام
ليلى عبدالمحسن عبدالحي آل عبدرب النبي ثالث متوسط م/ 2/ سيهات تعليم عام
بيان صالح إبراهيم الشهيل ثالث متوسط مجمع الأمير محمد تعليم عام
طرفة محمد إبراهيم السلطان ثالث متوسط م/12/ الدمام تعليم عام
أبرار خليل علي النباط ثالث متوسط م/23 / الدمام تعليم عام
هاجر حسين ياسين السلمان ثالث متوسط م/23 / الدمام تعليم عام
غدير نصير أحمد السيهاتي ثالث متوسط م/1/ سيهات تعليم عام
أنوار حلمي بن يوسف آل سليس ثالث متوسط م/1/ سيهات تعليم عام
نور جعفر عبد الله آل بشير ثالث متوسط م/6/ سيهات تعليم عام
نورا فهد عبدالله الفياض ثالث متوسط م /1 / الدمام تعليم عام
منيرة عبدالرحمن العماش ثالث متوسط مجمع الأمير محمد تعليم عام

اسم الطالبة الصف المدرسة والمنطقة نوع التعليم
زهراء رضا عبدالله آل مطوع ثالث متوسط م/ 2/ سيهات تعليم عام
إيثار هشام بن عبدالله آل ربعان ثالث متوسط م/1/ سيهات تعليم عام
غدير عيد علي الخاتم ثالث متوسط م/3/ سيهات تعليم عام
سهام صالح عايض السهيمي ثالث متوسط م / 10 /الدمام تعليم عام
أبرار خالد خليفة البخيت ثالث متوسط م /6/ الخبر تعليم عام
لمى إبراهيم عبيد آل مسافر القرني ثالث متوسط الحزام الأهلية تعليم عام
أثير عبدالله عبدالرحمن الصالح ثالث متوسط م / 6/ الخبر تعليم عام
فاطمة هزاع علي الشمراني ثالث متوسط م /5/ الخبر تعليم عام
مشاعل ممدوح بن حميد الريس ثالث متوسط م /5/ الخبر تعليم عام
أميرة ناصر علي القرني ثالث متوسط م / 1/ القاعدة الجوية تعليم عام
حكيمة علي محمد ابومعيلو ثالث متوسط م / الربيعية تعليم عام
ليلى عباس أحمد الصايغ ثالث متوسط م / الربيعية تعليم عام
فاطمة محمد عدنان الشعلة ثالث متوسط م / حلة محيش تعليم عام
زينب عبدالله حسن ال جامع ثالث متوسط م /4/ القطيف تعليم عام
فاطمة منصور حسن ال عواد ثالث متوسط م /2/ الجش تعليم عام
وديعة علي أحمد آل شيف ثالث متوسط م /1/ خويلدية تعليم عام
هيمان غيث مبارك البوعينين ثالث متوسط م/1/ الجبيل تعليم عام
إيناس سعد أحمد الخثيمي ثالث متوسط م /2/ الجبيل تعليم عام
لطيفة عبدالله راشد المغربي ثالث متوسط م/1/ أم الساهك تعليم عام
هند خالد إبراهيم الشمري ثالث متوسط م /1/ بقيق تعليم عام
أفنان فيصل علي الشمري ثالث متوسط م /النعيريه الأهلية تعليم عام

اسم الطالبة الصف المدرسة والمنطقة نوع التعليم
عهد عبدالله علي الشمري ثالث متوسط م /النعيريه الأهلية تعليم عام
فاطمة عبدالعزيز لافي القحطاني ثالث متوسط م /النعيريه الأهلية تعليم عام
وعد عبدالله علي الشمري ثالث متوسط م /النعيريه الأهلية تعليم عام
أمجاد فيروز الحسيني ثالث متوسط م /النعيريه الأهلية تعليم عام
رغد فرحان خليف العنزي ثالث متوسط م /6/ الخفجي تعليم عام
نورهان أشرف عبدالرحمن عبدالقادر ثالث متوسط م /6/ الدمام تعليم عام
لينا عبدالقادر اسماعيل عبدالقادر ثالث متوسط م /9/ الدمام تعليم عام
آية عفيفي محمد أحمد هيكل ثالث متوسط م /5/ الدمام تعليم عام
حنين طاهر محمود عثمان ثالث متوسط م /5/ الدمام تعليم عام
الهنوف خالد بن محمد الخالدي ثالث متوسط براعم الأقصى /الدمام تحفيظ القرآن
وفاء عبدالله بن حامد الغامدي ثالث متوسط براعم الأقصى/ الدمام تحفيظ القرآن
ألاء محمد عثمان محمد ثالث متوسط م / تحفيظ القرآن/ الخفجي تحفيظ القرآن
مي علي بن ناصر اليامي أول ثانوي ث/2/بالجبيل تعليم عام
وفاء محمد بن غرم الله الغامدي أول ثانوي ث /2/الجبيل تعليم عام
سوفانه فهد سعد الخثلان أول ثانوي مدارس رياض الفيحاء بالجبيل تعليم عام
فاطمة سمير علي بونيان أول ثانوي ث / 6/ بالقطيف تعليم عام
شذى جار الله حسن القحطاني أول ثانوي مدارس رياض الفيحاء بالجبيل تعليم عام
آلاء عبدالرحمن الشريف اللقماني أول ثانوي ث /2/الجبيل تعليم عام
منى كامل مهدي الزاير أول ثانوي ث / 3 /بالقطيف تعليم عام
زهراء محمد علي ال مويس أول ثانوي ث /2/ بأم الحمام تعليم عام
يمنى ماجد حسين الصايغ أول ثانوي ث / 3 /بالقطيف تعليم عام
سلوى صالح خيران الرشيدي أول ثانوي ث /1 / ببقيق تعليم عام

اسم الطالبة الصف المدرسة والمنطقة نوع التعليم
وصايف محمد راشد الغنام البوعنيين أول ثانوي ث /1 /بالجبيل تعليم عام
اشواق عذال عبدالله الشمري أول ثانوي ث /2 / ببقيق تعليم عام
علياء عماد بن أحمد حسن خليل أول ثانوي ث / 2 /بالجبيل تعليم عام
هندسعود عبد العزيز الجفري الشمري أول ثانوي ث /22/ بالدمام مطور نظام المقررات
أمل عبدالرحيم عبد الله الخريصي الزهراني أول ثانوي ث/2/بالخبر مطور نظام المقررات
آفاق يونس أحمد العباسي ثاني ثانوي علمي ث/2/ الجبيل تعليم عام
نجد خالد محمد العبد اللطيف ثاني ثانوي علمي ث/2/ الجبيل تعليم عام
بدور عبدالله سعيد الغامدي ثاني ثانوي علمي ث/4/ الجبيل تعليم عام
سجى حمزة أحمد خياط ثاني ثانوي علمي ث/4/ الجبيل تعليم عام
أسماء محمد حمود القحطاني ثاني ثانوي علمي ث/1/بالنعيرية تعليم عام
هالة أحمد محمد بن الشيخ سليمان ثاني ثانوي علمي ث/1/ بصفوى تعليم عام
أبرار بنت محمد بن علي آل داوود ثاني ثانوي علمي ث/2/ بصفوى تعليم عام
سحر أحمد حميد الكردي ثاني ثانوي علمي مدارس الملك عبدالعزيز بالخبر تعليم عام
هيفاء طارق عبدالهادي القحطاني ثاني ثانوي علمي الشمس الأهلية الدمام تعليم عام
كوثر سعود حسن خواهر ثاني ثانوي علمي ث/2/ سيهات تعليم عام
غديرمحمد عيسى آل عباس ثاني ثانوي علمي ث/2/ سيهات تعليم عام
مريم محمد سعد الدريويش ثاني ثانوي علمي الشمس الأهلية الدمام تعليم عام
بيان محمد عباس الشماسي ثاني ثانوي علمي ث/6/القطيف تعليم عام
آمنه عبد العظيم محمد العليوات ثاني ثانوي علمي ث/6/القطيف تعليم عام
نور عبدالله علي النجار ثاني ثانوي علمي ث/6/القطيف تعليم عام
لجين علي مهدي الحبيب ثاني ثانوي علمي ث/6/القطيف تعليم عام
ليلى محمد عبدالكريم الجشي ثاني ثانوي علمي ث/6/القطيف تعليم عام
مروة زكريا جعفر الحواج ثاني ثانوي علمي ث/6/ القطيف تعليم عام
ساجدة أحمد حسن بزبوز ثاني ثانوي علمي ث/4/القطيف تعليم عام

اسم الطالبة الصف المدرسة والمنطقة نوع التعليم
منار سعود مناحي العتيبي ثاني ثانوي علمي ث/2/بقيق تعليم عام
وئام نايف إبراهيم العواد الواكد ثاني ثانوي علمي مدارس الملك عبدالعزيزالخبر تعليم عام
سارة جميل محمد خزنكاتبي ثاني ثانوي علمي مدارس الملك عبدالعزيز الخبر تعليم عام
مريم محمد عبدالغني سرحان ثاني ثانوي علمي مدارس الجامعة الظهران تعليم عام
ابتهال سعيد الحسين السيد ثاني ثانوي علمي ث/1/ بالقاعدة الظهران تعليم عام
ريم سعيد حامد الغامدي ثاني ثانوي علمي ث/1/ بالظهران تعليم عام
سارة حمد راشد البراهيم الدوسري ثاني ثانوي علمي ث/1/ بالظهران تعليم عام
هديل أحمد علي العمران ثاني ثانوي علمي ث/13/الدمام تعليم عام
نوف فهد محمد عساف العساف ثاني ثانوي علمي ث/6/ بالجبيل تعليم عام
وجدان عريمان عويض العصيمي ثاني ثانوي علمي ث/1/النعيرية تعليم عام
في جلوي عامر المطيري ثاني ثانوي علمي ث/2/بقيق تعليم عام
سدن محمد رابح الرحيلي الحربي ثاني ثانوي علمي مدارس الجامعة الظهران تعليم عام
نوف نبيل عبدالله بونهيه ثاني ثانوي علمي مدارس الملك عبدالعزيز الخبر تعليم عام
منيرة عبدالمحسن عبدالله بونهيه ثاني ثانوي علمي مدارس الملك عبدالعزيز الخبر تعليم عام
الأميرة حصة مشعل محمد آل سعود ثاني ثانوي علمي مدارس الملك فهد الخبر تعليم عام
غيداء محمد فياد الكحيلي ثاني ثانوي علمي مدارس الجامعة الظهران تعليم عام
سكينة عون علي آل ضاحي ثاني ثانوي علمي ث/1/الجش تعليم عام
جمانه حسن يوسف العليو ثاني ثانوي علمي ث/ 6/ الجبيل تعليم عام
دانه عبدالسلام حسين المشري ثاني ثانوي علمي ث/2 / الجبيل تعليم عام
ديما سمير علي آل عبدربه ثاني ثانوي علمي ث/2/ بالجبيل تعليم عام
سندس عبدالمحسن عبدالله الغامدي ثاني ثانوي علمي مدارس السلام الخبر تعليم عام

اسم الطالبة الصف المدرسة والمنطقة نوع التعليم
سديم مساعد محمد الشبيلي ثاني ثانوي علمي مجمع الأمير محمد بالدمام تعليم عام
غادة حسام عبدالعزيز آل شيخ مبارك ثاني ثانوي علمي الشمس الأهلية الدمام تعليم عام
امجاد وهب طاهر القريني ثاني ثانوي علمي ث/13/بالدمام تعليم عام
بشائر منصور محمد المعجم ثاني ثانوي علمي ث/6/ الجبيل تعليم عام
أثير سعيد أحمد قروان ثاني ثانوي علمي التربية الأهلية بالخبر تعليم عام
منال عامر عبدالله السيار ثاني ثانوي علمي ث/2/ الخبر تعليم عام
ندى مختار سعيد بدوي ثاني ثانوي علمي ث/1/ عنك تعليم عام
تسنيم طلعت أحمد بن حسن خلفية ثاني ثانوي علمي الحصان النموذجيه الدمام تعليم عام
سارة سعدامين علي زيتحار ثاني ثانوي علمي ث /2/الجبيل تعليم عام
ندى ناصر عبدالله الوهيبي ثاني ثانوي علمي ث/22/بالدمام مطور نظام مقررات
غادة جمعان مشنى سالم ثاني ثانوي علمي ث/22/الدمام مطور نظام مقررات
غدير عبدالعزيز صالح السلطان ثاني ثانوي علمي ث/2/الخبر مطور نظام مقررات
وسام عبدالله محمد الوهيبي ثاني ثانوي علمي ث/22/بالدمام مطور نظام مقررات
زهراء ايوب علي ابوزيد ثالث ثانوي علمي ث /6 / بالقطيف تعليم عام
فاطمة عبد الله مسلم الجارودي ثالث ثانوي علمي ث / 6 /بالقطيف تعليم عام
ولاء حميد منصور ال عباس ثالث ثانوي علمي ث / 2 / بسيهات تعليم عام
لمياء خالد سالم الصيخان ثالث ثانوي علمي ث / 3 / بالخبر تعليم عام
آرام يحيى صالح اليحيى ثالث ثانوي علمي ث /4 / بالجبيل تعليم عام
بيان محمد ناصر آل دلهم ثالث ثانوي علمي ث / 4 / بالجبيل تعليم عام
لما صالح عبد العزيز المحمد الرقيعي ثالث ثانوي علمي ث / 4 / بالجبيل تعليم عام
هالة سمير سعيد أبو السعود ثالث ثانوي علمي ث /4 / بالقطيف تعليم عام
نورة عادل ابراهيم الحسين الدوسري ثالث ثانوي علمي ث/التربية الأهلية /بالخبر تعليم عام
غدير مهدي محمد الحماقي ثالث ثانوي علمي ث / 6 / بالقطيف تعليم عام
زينب فؤاد علي المبشر ثالث ثانوي علمي ث /1 / سنابس تعليم عام

اسم الطالبة الصف المدرسة والمنطقة نوع التعليم
غدير علي حسن العليوات ثالث ثانوي علمي ث / 1/ سنابس تعليم عام
زهراء رضي محمد آل مطر ثالث ثانوي علمي ث /2 / العوامية تعليم عام
بيان محمد سلمان الطلاق ثالث ثانوي علمي ث / 6/ بالقطيف تعليم عام
زهراء محمد رضي ابو عبد الله ثالث ثانوي علمي ث / 6/ بالقطيف تعليم عام
مريم محمد مهدي الخاطر ثالث ثانوي علمي ث/ 6/ بالقطيف تعليم عام
مياسة أحمد حبيب بوخمسين ثالث ثانوي علمي ث / 4 / بالجبيل تعليم عام
ياسمين اسماعيل يوسف برناوي ثالث ثانوي علمي ث /2 / برأس تنوره تعليم عام
حصة علي سليمان الحويس ثالث ثانوي علمي ث /2 / بالجبيل تعليم عام
اريج محمد فايز ال عبده الاحمري ثالث ثانوي علمي ث/ الفيصلية الأهلية /بالخبر تعليم عام
روان كمال أحمد الدحيلان ثالث ثانوي علمي ث / 2/ بالظهران تعليم عام
فاطمة مهدي علوي آل درويش ثالث ثانوي علمي ث / 6/ بالقطيف تعليم عام
نور انور تقي آل سيف ثالث ثانوي علمي ث / السعد الأهلية / بالخبر تعليم عام
جمانة عبد الرزاق عبد القيوم أمير ثالث ثانوي علمي ث / الفيصلية الأهلية/بالخبر تعليم عام
فاطمة محمد علي حكمي ثالث ثانوي علمي ث / 1/ برأس تنوره تعليم عام
ليلى رضا أحمد لاجامي ثالث ثانوي علمي ث / 1/ الجار ودية تعليم عام
دعاء علوي كاظم الشرفا ثالث ثانوي علمي ث / 4/ بالقطيف تعليم عام
آلاء عبد الله محمد الغامدي ثالث ثانوي علمي ث /4 / بالجبيل تعليم عام
لمياء صالح سعد الزهراني ثالث ثانوي علمي ث /1 / برأس تنوره تعليم عام
هدى صالح علي الرشود السلمي ثالث ثانوي علمي ث /10/ بالدمام تعليم عام
مرام محمد علي العبيدي ثالث ثانوي علمي ث/ دار البيان الأهلية / بالخبر تعليم عام
حصة محمد عبد الكريم الحسيني ثالث ثانوي علمي ث/ دار البيان الأهلية / بالخبر تعليم عام
بيان جاسم حسن آل مهندر ثالث ثانوي علمي ث /6 / بالقطيف تعليم عام
روان سليم علي الغامدي ثالث ثانوي علمي ث/ التربية والتعليم/ بالدمام تعليم عام

اسم الطالبة الصف المدرسة والمنطقة نوع التعليم
بتول زكي حسن آل سيف ثالث ثانوي علمي ث / 4/ بالقطيف تعليم عام
آلاء علي عبد رب الرسول الهنيدي ثالث ثانوي علمي ث /1 / العوامية تعليم عام
زهراء علي عبد الكريم البراهيم ثالث ثانوي علمي ث/ الحصان الأهلية/ بالدمام تعليم عام
ياسمين رشيد محمد الخطيب ثالث ثانوي علمي الثانوية الرابعة بالجبيل تعليم عام
راما هشام عبدالرحمن خواتمي ثالث ثانوي علمي الثانوية الرابعة بالجبيل تعليم عام
منى عبد القادر محمد حيمور ثالث ثانوي علمي الثانوية الرابعة بالجبيل تعليم عام
لين هاني امين النقشبندي ثالث ثانوي علمي الثانوية الرابعة بالجبيل تعليم عام
نورة محمد سليمان الزراج ثالث ثانوي علمي ث /2 / بالخبر /مطور نظام مقررات
ضي عمر سعد العيسى ثالث ثانوي علمي ث/ 22/ بالدمام /مطور نظام مقررات
اسماء سليمان عبد الله النوشان ثالث ثانوي أدبي ث/ 2/ بالجبيل تعليم عام
وفاء زايد منزل غيثي الشمري ثالث ثانوي أدبي ث/ 1/ برأس تنوره تعليم عام
امجاد علي سعيد آل حماد الغامدي ثالث ثانوي أدبي ث/2/ برأس تنوره تعليم عام
ندى عادل الامام باشا ثالث ثانوي أدبي الثانوية الأولى بالظهران تعليم عام
عائشة عاطف عبد الله العمري ثالث ثانوي تحفيظ ث/تحفيظ القرآن برأس تنوره تحفيظ القرآن
نسيبة صالح سعيد بالحداد ثالث ثانوي تحفيظ ث/1/لتحفيظ القرآن بالخبر تحفيظ القرآن
زهراء علي أحمد سهو أول متوسط م / تعليم كبيرات/ سيهات تعليم كبيرات
ندى نظير عبدالعزيز محمد ثاني متوسط م / تعليم كبيرات/ بقيق تعليم كبيرات
لطيفة سالم محمد الشمري ثاني متوسط م / تعليم كبيرات / بقيق تعليم كبيرات
رحاب محمد عبدالله العضياني الدوسري ثاني متوسط م / تعليم كبيرات/ الدمام تعليم كبيرات
جواهر بنت علي بن قنيفذ المطيري أول ثانوي ث/2/لتعليم الكبيرات بالدمام تعليم كبيرات
نجيبة بنت حسين بن محمد العلي ثاني ثانوي علمي ث/1/ تعليم كبيرات الجبيل تعليم كبيرات
فاطمة عبدالمحسن حسين النمر ثالث ثانوي علمي ث /2/ تعليم الكبيرات بالدمام تعليم كبيرات
مريم عبدالله علي التريكي ثالث ثانوي أدبي ث /2/ تعليم الكبيرات بالدمام تعليم كبيرات

اسم الطالبة الصف المدرسة والمنطقة نوع التعليم
أبرار مسفر ناصر الخبيلي الدوسري أول متوسط م / الفكرية / الجبيل تربية خاصة
نوف إبراهيم حسن الدوسري أول متوسط م / 1 / سيهات فصول الدمج النور
ابتسام بنت عبدالله الراشد القحطاني أول متوسط م/17/د فصول الدمج الفكرية
راحيل عبدالله علي ال ربح أول متوسط معهد الأمل تربية خاصة
خديجة علوي حيدر الهاشم ثاني متوسط م/1/سيهات فصول الدمج الفكرية
فاتن محمد علي البيشي ثاني متوسط م/17/د فصول الدمج الفكرية
ولاء عدنان حسن الخليفة ثاني متوسط معهد الأمل للصم تربية خاصة
زهرة علي الضامن ثالث متوسط م / 1 / سيهات فصول الدمج النور
هندية عطية لافي الزبيدي ثالث متوسط م / 17/ الدمام فصول الدمج الفكرية
إسراء شاكر عبدرب الرسول العلقم ثالث متوسط معهد الأمل للصم تربية خاصة
فرح إبراهيم المرباطي ثالث متوسط م / 17/ الدمام فصول الدمج الفكرية
زهراء علي حسن الستاروي ثالث متوسط م / 1/ الربيعية فصول دمج
هالة أسماعيل عمر الصومالي أول ثانوي معهد الأمل للصم تربية خاصة
أنفال ناصر فهد الجاسم ثاني ثانوي معهد الأمل للصم تربية خاصة
منال عبدالله سعيد الزهراني ثالث ثانوي أدبي معهد الأمل للصم تربية خاصة
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

الله يوفقهم 
الف مبرووك 
يسلمو عمووه 
تحياتيـ .. ^_^

----------


## عفاف الهدى

مشكورة يبنت اخوي على المرور من هنا

----------

